# Salamanders Sternguard Veterans



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here are some photos of some finished Sternguard for a Salamanders force. The black helmets were meant to designate Veteran status (rather like the white helmets on codex chapters).





























Any and all commentary is welcome.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like the black helmets, makes them look like a hit squad rather than proud veterans. Good job. Rep.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The bolters could use a little more detail though.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea the botlers need alot more work, maybe you could put some flames on those, it may look cool, i dont know. But the green armor is very nice and smooth.


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

sweet they look good and i agree the bolters do need work but other than that good work mate +rep


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Minis look awesome, i kinda like the simple dirty bolter, i think it gives them a more practical feel, rather than looking like soldiers who would march in a parade with ornamental guns. The bases could use some work though.

Slightly off topic, i was wondering about how you personally paint your marines skin, ive seen a few salamander scouts painted up, and most just have an almost jet black skin, just curious if within the fluff for salamanders if their skin is described as being so dark or would a more ashy gray be acceptable


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

WarpZombie said:


> Slightly off topic, i was wondering about how you personally paint your marines skin, ive seen a few salamander scouts painted up, and most just have an almost jet black skin, just curious if within the fluff for salamanders if their skin is described as being so dark or would a more ashy gray be acceptable


Well, the fluff is pretty contradictory. Often they were jet black and inhuman looking- with bright yellow hair and bright red eyes.

As marines become increasingly bald, the hair issue rarely comes up (unless you want it to).

Some of the older fluff also makes them out to have dark but human skin- they'd look like they were of African decent.

Of course some of the official GW Salamanders minis just painted the skin caucasian and abandoned the idea of a different race for the Salamanders.

I prefer the African descended Salamanders- because that way I can paint faces that look human, and still have some ethnic diversity to the universe.

An example:


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Man that looks awesome, pulled it off well, i like that a lot more than the jet black models i've seen. And the thunder hammer looks great.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

love the paint job. great work!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I may be wrong but I only remember the black skin and red eyes look for Salamanders coming into the fluff recently. When the Salmanders first got attention back during the third was of Armageddon they just looked like any other Marines. Personally I like the new idea, as Odins' said, it's nice to see some ethnic diversity in the Universe.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your painting. Bolters look better than anything I'd slap together. Seeing as you're good, I'd like to see flames on exhausts for Sgts to distinguish them a bit. Just my 2[insert local currency here].


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> I may be wrong but I only remember the black skin and red eyes look for Salamanders coming into the fluff recently. When the Salmanders first got attention back during the third was of Armageddon they just looked like any other Marines. Personally I like the new idea, as Odins' said, it's nice to see some ethnic diversity in the Universe.


Salamanders have been around since the Rogue Trader days, and back then the black skin and blond hair originates. The red eyes might have been in there too.

When Codex: Armageddon was released, they included a few Caucasian Salamanders. I think there might have been a dark skinned one in there too, but there was no acknowledging it in the fluff.

Of course, a lot of older gamers spread the word that Salamanders were African, so we ended up with a lot of forces painted that way.

So the Salamanders have been on the strange side of fluff. At this point, I think Games Workshop is a little hesitant to make clear statements about them. Sure, there are mentions of dark skin in the Space Marines Codex, but no pictures of dark skinned Salamanders at all.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

dude seriously, your fire: awesome!

love the termie's hammer!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

odinsgrandson said:


> Salamanders have been around since the Rogue Trader days, and back then the black skin and blond hair originates. The red eyes might have been in there too.
> 
> When Codex: Armageddon was released, they included a few Caucasian Salamanders. I think there might have been a dark skinned one in there too, but there was no acknowledging it in the fluff.
> 
> ...


I assumed that Salamanders always had dark skin prior to 5th edition, as that's what a lot of websites were saying when i started my sallies all that time ago. After reading this and doing some more research it's quite interesting to see the real course of events.

Still 100% against jet black skin and red eyes though, dark skin just looks better.

+rep for provoking my interests (if i can give you anymore yet  )


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, this is kind of a cool example of the fans taking over the fluff.

I honestly can't think of another example of that happening. At least not off the top of my head.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The bolters in my opinion look awesome with the weathering. I really like the look of these, and really want to start a new Marines Chapter, this looks like one of the options... 

Would you consider making a tutorial? Or did you follow one?


----------

